# HD3300 readings



## sideeffect (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi

Is there anything that can be done so that the clock speeds are read properly for this IGP?

Motherboard is GIGABYTE GA-MA790GP-DS4H latest BIOS with latest drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

Please dont forget to mention operating system.


----------



## sideeffect (Aug 2, 2009)

Windows 7 RC 7232 x64.  Using an ATI 4850 as the main display card and the HD3300 for the secondary display.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

Have you confirmed the same bug in another OS? You're on an unofficial leak of 7, so its not exactly guaranteed good behaviour.


----------



## sideeffect (Aug 2, 2009)

Confirmed same thing on Windows XP SP3.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2009)

k, rest is up to w1zzard when he checks here.


----------

